# WD45 Narrow front - What's it worth?



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

I have been eyeing a WD45 narrow front sitting in a shed for about 13 years. I checked with the man who owns it about 9 years ago and he didn't want to sell it then but finally he has changed his mind. I think the engine is stuck and the fromt tires are flat with rims in the dirt. he did say it was starting to smoke when he pulled it in the shed many years ago. The tractor is pretty straight. 
I think it is worth about $400 but I thought I would check with anyone that would want to respond to get your thoughts. I live in SW MO and some tractors, unless they been gone through and repainted, do not seem to be worth a lot. 
I want to be fair with the elderly man but I don't want to over pay him either. 
What is your best guess?
Thanks,
jack


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Jack,

Since we are from the same geographical part of the country I'll give you the same advice that I initially give everyone that asks me that same question!

Since there are several around these parts I'll put it this way! 

How bad do you want that one!!

You already know that it will have to be rebuilt after it sat that long not to mention new rubber plus stripped and painted in order to have any resale value should you want to sell it!!

Not knowing what you want to do with it and the lack of a picture makes it all the more difficult!

If you gave $500 for it and put another very conservative $3500 in it you would end up with a very nice $4000 tractor to do nothing but pull something around with!!

If you invested another $2 to $3000 in it you would have a pretty nice Show Tractor!! Of which there are several in that make and model!

Is it worth $500? Absolutely!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*WD*

Dean, I am just curious. What is your age.

It would be very interesting to meet you because I think you are one of those people that gives more info than one needs. I will guarantee you that I will not put that much money into such a tractor unless I have someone else do the work. 

Just the facts. How much is it worth as is. I guess you answered that, sorta, to the best of your ability. 

The question to your answer would be; How much would it cost YOU to get this tractor looking and running good? Sounds like a game show doesn't it.

Oh yes, it is all about history for me and what it meant to me as a kid. Once it is all done it will not pull anything around. 

I am 64 and this is my hobby. What I've been waiting to do for a long long time. I have worked on other peoples stuff until I retired and now it is my turn.

Maybe we are a lot alike......
I have given you more information than you need.

jack


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

jack,

A little bit older than you are, not that it matters!!

Giving information if one has it, is a gift! Withholding it, is tantamount to a flawed individual IMO! 

In any event the recipient always has the option to accept or discard it as they see fit!

Asked and answered "to the best of my ability"!

Best of luck with your hobby!!

Dean


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

tht tractors worth 500 one in good running condition is 1800-2500 dllrs by time u redo it you will have that in it it just depends wat you wanna do with tractor an how much you wanna redo it not everbody wants museum quality just redoin a tractor yerself is fun n gives ya alot of pride an joy so if you wanna buy it n redo it go for it hope was of help


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I seen one recently on a farm sale.It ran good started OK they all crank slow 6 volt set up.It needed paint but everything was straight.Rims were decent shape but did show sighns of fluid damage around valve stems.

It was a restores dream I would say.But needed paint, tires.It went for $1500.00 must of been two that wanted it bad I would say?


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

wd 45s bring decent money if narrow if wide front they bring more biout 1500-2500 here


----------

